# Is there an electric smoker that will go low enough to smoke cheese too?



## cseckman4122 (Jun 6, 2019)

I found one online last year but now cannot find one that will do both.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 7, 2019)

Might that have been a Smoke Hollow with the cold smoke setting?


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 7, 2019)

Search "mailbox mod".

The Big Chief or Little Chief Smokers advertise for smoking cheese.  Neither is cold enough to do it proper IMHO.


----------



## fullborebbq (Jun 7, 2019)

*A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER*
 works well in most applications if you have enough air flow.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jun 7, 2019)

cardboard box, soldering iron, metal can, wood chips


----------



## baboy (Jun 7, 2019)

i also use the A-Maze-N-Tube, works best with the mailbox mod to keep the temperatures down. I don't usually smoke cheese when it is hot do large batches in the fall, winter, and early spring.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 7, 2019)

I use the AMAZEN pellet tray. I stick it directly in my MES40 or my SV24 with no heat. Hard to do in the MES when its warmer outside because the thing is so well insulated but you can stick it in about any smoker with no heat and it should work just fine as long as its not too hot outside.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 7, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I use the AMAZEN pellet tray. I stick it directly in my MES40 or my SV24 with no heat. Hard to do in the MES when its warmer outside because the thing is so well insulated but you can stick it in about any smoker with no heat and it should work just fine as long as its not too hot outside.



I use this same tray with pellet dust, but in a WSM when I cold smoke cheese.  I do have to wait until late Fall, or Winter to do though to keep the temps down.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 7, 2019)

I have a mes30, all's I use is the amnps tray with the mailbox.


----------

